

What's up at Heroku - ph0rque
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/1/12/whats_up_at_heroku/

======
dcurtis
After seeing this post, I remembered that they gave me a beta account a while
ago. With some source I already had, tied to another db on another host, I was
able to get <http://fuel.dustincurtis.com> up and working on Heroku within
about 10 minutes. And 5 of those minutes were spent fixing a bug that was my
fault.

Heroku is really, really awesome. It automatically detects the hostnames for
your db in database.yml and corrects them, loads the schema, and just makes
everything work, all automatically. You don't need to make any changes at all.
I am still kind of amazed at how easy that was.

------
epall
I'm currently starting a project on App Engine because it's free, but I'd much
rather work with Rails. The free version of Heroku still incurs EC2 costs,
right?

~~~
yellowbkpk
No. I've got several Heroku apps going and none of them incur any costs what-
so-ever. You can ask them to "bless" an app and they will give it more CPU.
They might start charging for this based on this blog post.

Overall, Heroku is extremely nice to work with. Sometimes your app stops
responding and you have to dig up one of the founder's e-mails (because the
mailing list receives no response), but the technology is sound and the editor
is wonderful. The Git integration is handy, and it's very easy to create new
apps when you suddenly have an idea on a Sunday evening.

~~~
epall
Damn! I guess now isn't exactly the time to ask for a beta invite.

~~~
pwim
If you don't have an invite, you can still sign up, you just have to wait a
bit. See: <http://heroku.com/beta>

------
ivankirigin
This really makes me want to learn Rails. I wish AppEngine were closer to
Heroku, so I can have my python and eat it too.

